# كيفية اختيار المولد المناسب selecting generator



## شرشار (18 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
المثال الاتى لتوضح كيفية اختيار المولد المناسب بافتراض ان الحمل المراد
تغذيته = 75hp motor 3ph , 
طريقة بدء التشغيل الاكثر استخداماً : DOL (direct online) ; STAR DELTA ; SOFT STARTER

أولا
الحمل بالواط hp75*746=55950 واط
على افتراض معامل قدرة 0.8 فان تيار الحمل المقنن هو
55950/(380*0.8*1.73)=106.38 امبير
: 
في حالة DOL
حسب مواصفات التصنيع(A,B,F,H) الموجودة على لوحة البيانات 
حيث لكل حرف من هذه الحروف قيمةبالkva منها يتم تحديد قيمة تيار البدء ،
في حالة H فان تيار البدء سبع أضعاف القيمة المقننة (rated value) 
55950*7= 391650 واط.......... البدء التشغيل.
55950 واط * 1.15= 64342.5 واط ........... معامل الخدمة للحمل المستمر

اقصي حمولة محتملة هي :
115%*55950+100%*واط بدء التشغيل= 455992.5 واط
قدرة المولد بالكيلوفولط 455992.5/0.6 = 760kva
حيث توجد مولدات بحمل لحظى 300% او 130% من الحمل المقنن حسب نوع الاثارة
ذات المغنطيسية الدائمة ،والاثارة الزاتية على التوالى ,بتالى تصبح حمولة المولد المناسبة عند الحمل اللحظى للمولد 200% هي
760/2=380 kva…………….
في حالة معامل قدرة 0.8 تصبح القدرة
380*(0.6/0.8) = 285 kva
اما في حالة بدء التشغيل عن طريق star delta
اقصي حمولة محتملة هي 
115%*55950 +100%*واط بدء التشغيل=64342.5+(55950*7*0.58)=291499.5واط=364 kva
بعد حساب الحمل اللحظى للمولد 364/2= 182 kva عند معامل قدرة0.8 

في حالة soft starter 
rated watt*4+115%*55950=288 kw=360kva
بعد حساب الحمل اللحظى للمولد تصبح القدرة المطلوبة 180kva


فىانتظار تعليقاتكم على الموضوع وارحب بالنقاش فى اى جزئية

شكراً


----------



## الأمين حسن (28 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا يا أخي على هذا الموضوع أريد منك معلومات بسيطة أو المبادئ الأساسية لكي أفهم هذا الشغل علما بأنني أريد أن أعمل في مجال تركيب المولدات الصعيرة في البيوت أو المصانع ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## شرشار (28 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليك 
جداً , حدد الشئ الذى تود التوضيح فيه اكثر 

تحياتى


----------



## الأمين حسن (29 ديسمبر 2010)

نعم شكرا لك يا أخي أنا خريج هندسة ميكانيكا والان اريد ان اعمل في مجال ربط المولد في البيوت أو الأماكن الصناعيه ولكي أتمكن من ذلك لابد من فهم هذا المثال جيدا ولكن أولا أريد ان افهم طرق بدء التشغيل وأنواعها 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## شرشار (29 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخى مرفق ملف pdf فيه شرح وافى لفهم نظرية عمل المحرك وطرق بدء التشغيل مع الامثلة المحلولةباللغة العربية 
*الشكر موصول الى المؤسسة العامة للتعليم الفني والتدريب المهني بالمملكة العربية السعودية لما قدمته من 
مراجع مفيدة باللغة العربية*

تحياتى


----------



## الأمين حسن (29 ديسمبر 2010)

نعم هذا ما أريده بالظبط.... الله يعافيك في الدنيا والأخره ويكتبها في ميزان حسناتك ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## النشيط66 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

احب اولا اشكرك على الموضوع على الرغم من البساطة الاانة مهم جدا 
ياريت توضح اكتر الارقام مثلا 08او07وهكذا جميع الارقام (المعملات)وياريت فى اسرع وقت لان الموضوع هام وشكرا


----------



## eng-karim gh (29 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## الأمين حسن (30 ديسمبر 2010)

الأرقام هي ( 0.7 , 0.8 ,0.9 ) وهي قيم معامل القدرة Power Factor وتكون قيمته من القيم الثابته على حسب التطبيق وأحيانا إذا لم يعطى في المسألة تأخذ القيمه المتوسطة 0.8 لحل المسأله . هذا والله أعلم


----------



## مروان القصار (9 يونيو 2012)

شكررررررررررا


----------



## I love Iraq (9 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المجهودات الرائعه


----------



## شرشار (25 نوفمبر 2013)

اتمنى من اصحاب الخبرات في صيانة و تشغيل المولدات ان يدلو بدلوهم من ناحية اختيار المولد المناسب على اساس نوع الحمل , المواصفات , ......الخ


----------



## اركان هوبي (27 نوفمبر 2013)

الف الف الف شكر موضوع مهم


----------



## thaer11 (28 نوفمبر 2017)

شكرا جزيلا للمعلومات


----------



## atefkq (8 مايو 2018)

مهندسونا الكرام ارجو المساعدة 
قمت بعمل مؤسسة توريد وتركيب المكيفات الاسبلت في ابوظبي
وبعد انتهاء كل التراخيص
لم اجد عمالة في هذا المجال 
atefkq(a)gmail.com​
​


----------

